# Please give me your favorite pizza sauce recipe.



## goodnews (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi!

I would really appreciate a great pizza sauce
recipe. The store bought sauces seem so
flat.

Thank you for responding,

goodnews


----------



## franzia (Sep 23, 2005)

When I'm looking for a recipe to concoct a product from scratch - usually using what I have on hand - I google it, collect a bunch of them, get ideas of the many possible ingredients and methods and decide what sounds good to me and go from there to see what I come up with. It usually ends up being similar to all but uniquely mine - and good! Down in here you'll see 'What I Did'... So, you can do what strikes your fancy, too! An old Italian said to always add a few drops Angostura Bitters to spaghetti and pizza sauce. I can tell when it isn't in there (unless you use too much) - it has that's 'something's missing' taste - but you can't detect the taste of the bitters. Graham Kerr said his secret to these type sauces was to saute the onions a little, add tomato paste and let it dang near burn, add the garlic for a few seconds and immediately add tomato sauce and proceeding ingredients...gives another whole dimension to the depth of the tomato paste... I do this when I have time.

Franzia


AUTHENTIC PIZZA SAUCE RECIPES

1 medium onion, finely chopped
2 tablespoons olive oil
500 grams can whole/chopped Italian plum tomatoes
2 teaspoons concentrated tomato puree
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar
3 teaspoons sugar

In a large saucepan, gently sauté the onion in the oil until transparent. Add the tomatoes and bring to the boil. Once simmering, add the tomato puree, the vinegar and sugar. Simmer for a full hour, using a wooden spoon to break up any tomato pieces. If the sauce still has pieces of tomato, pass through a sieve before bottling and storing in the refrigerator for up to two weeks. Spread thinly on pizza, use over pasta with a grated, strong, hard cheese, or use as a base for more complex meat sauces for pasta. 


BASIC PIZZA SAUCE

35 ounces canned whole tomatoes
1 teaspoon basil
1 clove garlic, peeled & crushed
2 tablespoons tomato paste
salt and pepper -- to taste

Pour the contents of the tomato can into a 2-quart, heavy non-aluminum saucepan and coarsely crush the tomatoes with a fork. Add the herbs, garlic, tomato paste, salt, and pepper. Bring to a bubble over medium heat, stirring to mix the seasonings. As soon as the sauce begins to bubble, turn the heat to low and maintain the sauce at a gentle simmer. Cook, uncovered, stirring from time to time, for a minimum of 15 minutes and a maximum of 1 hour.


PIZZA SAUCE

1 can (15 oz.) tomato sauce
1 tablespoon oregano
1 tablespoon basil
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
2 tablespoons brown sugar, if desired
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper

Combine ingredients in a small saucepan and cook over low heat. 


PIZZA SAUCE II

3 tablespoons olive oil
3 cloves garlic, minced
28 ounces can whole cooked tomatoes
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried basil
Salt and pepper to taste

Warm olive oil with garlic on medium heat. Stir and cook for 2 to 3 minutes. Add drained and seeded tomatoes along with salt, pepper, oregano and basil then stir and cook for 15-20 minutes until thick enough to spread over pizza dough.


PIZZA SAUCE III

2 cans (6 ounce) tomato paste
2 cloves garlic
3 tablespoons dried parsley flakes
4 teaspoons dried onion flakes (I’d sauté some onions)
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried basil
2 cups water (I’d use tomato sauce)

Combine tomato paste, garlic, parsley flakes, onion, oregano, basil and water in 2 quart saucepan. Cook over medium high heat until mixture boils. Reduce heat to low and simmer 10 minutes. Cool slightly and spread on pizza crust; top as desired and bake.


HOMEMADE PIZZA SAUCE FOR CANNING 

1/2 bushel tomatoes
3 lb. onions
4 green peppers

Cook for 2 1/2 hours until soft. Makes 7 quarts juice. Put juice through a sieve.

1 1/2 tsp. red pepper (optional)
2 c. vegetable oil
2 tsp. basil
2 tsp. oregano
1 1/2 c. sugar
2 tsp. parsley
6 bay leaves
1/2 c. salt
2 tsp. garlic salt

Boil juice and spice until thick. Add 4 (12 ounce) cans tomato paste, optional (for thicker sauce). Bring to boil. Put in jars and adjust lids. Place in pressure cooker for 5 minutes, for 5 pounds of pressure. Makes 18 to 20 pints.


WHAT I DID

1/4 cup finely minced onion
2 -3 tsp. minced garlic
2 cans tomato sauce
OR 1 sauce 1 can drained diced
1 can tomato paste
2-3 dashes Angostura Bitters
1-2 drops Wright’s Liquid Smoke
1 tsp. Italian seasoning +/-
1 tsp. sugar +/-
1 tsp. salt +/- 

Sauté onions until transparent, add garlic. Give it a couple of minutes and add sauce, paste and rest of ingredients. Simmer, stirring frequently for a bit. Cool and make pizza, jar and freeze the rest. Granddaughter said it was really good…and was so proud of Grandmother!


CLASSIC TOMATO PIZZA SAUCE RECIPE
This tomato sauce is lightly herbed with oregano and basil, yet the basic tomato taste is allowed to shine through. Some pizza aficionados prefer an even simpler sauce than this, but, you'll like the colors and bouquet this sauce adds to your own, home-made pizza. This recipe makes about 2 quarts.


3 Tbsp. - Butter
16 Oz. - Can of Tomato Purée 
3 Tbsp. - Olive Oil
1 Tsp. - Salt
3 Cloves - Garlic, Minced
1/4 Tsp. - Black Pepper
3 Large - Yellow Onions, Minced
1 Tsp. - Whole Oregano
2 Qts. - Canned Whole Italian Tomatoes
1 Tsp. - Whole Basil

In a Dutch oven or large skillet, melt the butter with the olive oil and slowly but completely sauté the garlic and onion. Add the tomatoes, salt, pepper, oregano, basil and puree. Bring to a boil, then simmer covered for two hours. Stir occasionally, crushing the tomatoes with a potato masher.
Continue to mash, stir, and simmer partially covered until the sauce reaches the consistency of a rich soup. If you find you have too many or too large tomato seeds left in the sauce, you may run the sauce through a sieve, (strainer). Set the sauce aside to cool or refrigerate before applying it to your pizza dough.


NO TIME HOMEMADE PIZZA SAUCE

15 oz. tomato sauce 
1 tsp. Oregano 
1/2 tsp. Basil 
1/2 tsp. granulated sugar 
1/4 tsp. garlic powder 
1/4 tsp. onion powder 
4 tsp. tomato paste
Salt to taste

In a medium bowl, combine tomato sauce, oregano, basil, sugar, garlic powder, onion powder, and tomato paste. Mix until well blended. Spread sauce evenly over pizza dough or crust as directed in pizza recipe. Notes: This doubles and freezes nicely. Yields: 2 cups.


HOMEMADE PIZZA SAUCE
This is a good all-purpose pizza sauce. Note that 1 cup sauce will cover one 14" pizza crust.

1 can Tomato Sauce (29 oz.)
1 can Tomato Paste (12 oz.)
1 tablespoon Italian Seasoning
1 tablespoon dried Oregano
1 teaspoon Fennel Seed -- crushed
1 teaspoon Onion Powder
1 teaspoon Garlic Powder
1/2 teaspoon Salt

In a saucepan over medium heat, combine tomato sauce and tomato paste. Add remaining ingredients; mix well. Bring to boil, stirring constantly. Lower heat; cover and simmer 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Cool to room temperature before using. To store, pour into 1-cup freezer containers, leaving 1/2" headspace. Freeze up to 12 months. Yields about 4 cups.


----------



## cookie jim (Apr 24, 2007)

first of all I prefere to bake my sauce,makes for easy cleanup and no schorching. pam spray top edge of 4 qt.pot.put into it 1#10 can crushed tomato with added puree,add a large hand oreagno,medium hand basil and large pinch thyme.add quarter cp. salt,1/4 cp.sugar, mix. bake covered at 325 for 1&1/2 hrs.very basic sauce. freezes well is small batches. Rember to make white pizzas too. in my restraunt i had 5 sauce & 4 white pizzas...good cookin...cookie


----------



## dr. zoidberg (May 22, 2006)

some of the best pizza sauce i've ever tasted had red wine in it. i don't know quantities or anything, but it was TASTY!


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Mine is quite simple. I'm not sure where the recipe came from but I've been using it for a good while now.

INGREDIENTS:

1/4 cup olive oil
1 cup minced onion
1/4 teaspoon onion powder
2 cloves garlic, minced 
2 tablespoons dried oregano
2 (6 ounce) cans tomato paste
2 (15 ounce) cans tomato 
sauce 


DIRECTIONS:

1. Heat oil in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Saute onion, onion powder, garlic and oregano until clear. Stir in tomato paste and tomato sauce; reduce heat to low and simmer for 15 minutes. Let cool and spread over prepared pizza crust.

It's really awesome to dip breadsticks in also!!


----------

